# Tomorrow ;/



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi all I have bad pcos no periods at all have to use provera however lost 10lb in six weeks joined slimming world and had my first af very light if you can call it an af is this something worry about?

Tomorrow I meet dr Rutherford again to organise when we are to start Diui I have to self fund as doing it on own as a single parent I have paid all fees etc but no idea what tomorrow is going be about I've had my counciling my donor match appt bought the sperm had all tests

God I'm so nervous anyone know what I can expect tomoz do I need take anything anyone had first time sucess with diui

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=303700.0#ixzz2O0aLPbvn


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Can't really offer much advice as I'm not having iui, I'm having ivf, take it it's at Leeds with you having dr Rutherford? I'm there too just on my second cycle, just want to say good luck. I should imagine you will book your nurses consultation tomorrow after your app & then you will start after you have seen the nurse.

Don't worry about your af, just mention it tomorrow Xx


----------



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for reply good luck with IVF what happens at nurse consultation? It seems so scary now I'm finally nearly there xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Nurse consultation at Leeds is - signing all consents, scan, bloods, height / weight, ordering drugs xx


----------

